# Php Include ohne Umleitung ?



## |mo| (24. Januar 2004)

Hallo!
_sorry erstmal falls dies das falsche Forum ist, aber ich wusste nicht wohin damit_
Nun aber zu meinem Problem:
Ich nutze auf meiner Seite ( http://schicksweb.de ) den include befehl für die Navigation. Meine eigentliche Startseite ist daher /main.php?go=home und nicht die index.php, daher leite ich von letzerer auf erstere um. 
Da dies aber unnötig zeit braucht und außerdem nicht gerade von vorteil bei Suchmaschinen ist, will ich das irgentwie ohne Umleitungspage lösen. Daher meine Frage: _Wie mache ich das, ohne auf das includen verzichten zu müssen?_

Falls meine Frage bzw. Beschreibung unklar ist, bitte nachfragen!

Gruß mo


----------



## Fabian H (24. Januar 2004)

Wie wäre es, wenn du den Inhalt aus der _main.php_ in die _index.php_ packen wür-
dest und eine Abfrage machst, falls keine Rubrik angegeben worden ist, dass
dann einfach _home_ includet wird.

Also ungefär so:

```
require(isset(GET['go'])?$_GET['go']:"home");
```
Die Sicherheit mal weggelassen, es soll nur die Arbeitsweise verdeutlichen.

Ps: Es gehört ins PHP Forum!


----------



## |mo| (24. Januar 2004)

Das hört sich doch schonmal nicht schlecht an!
Wer kann noch mehr sagen und weiß ob der Code so auch wirklich funktioniert?


----------



## |mo| (24. Januar 2004)

Ok, ich habe es jetzt dank Fabians Hilfe und einem anderen Forum selbst gelöst!


----------

